# Who do you all thinks going to win Olympia this year ?



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Who do you all thinks going to win Olympia this year ?*​

Kai Greene
1328.26%
Phil Heath 
2452.17%
Dennis Wolf
12.17%
Shawn Rhoden
24.35%
Dexter Jackson
12.17%
Big Ramy
510.87%
Branch Warren 
00.00%


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Who do you all thinks going to win Olympia this year ?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

NASFIG


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Dexter reckons he will


No way lol .. hes past it in my opinion .. been doing Olympia for 10 years or somthing now haha

I think or should i say i want to win is obvs Kai , he should of won by now but because of "politics" in bb'ing he hasnt and sadly probably wont even though he has the best back and legs in the game and has an amazing body but his arms look f**king HUGE this year in off season watch this 



 , but he needs to sort the gut out big time thats the 1 and ONLY thing i dont like about Kai is his gut . But i think Big Ramy has a good shot of winning this year .. hes f**king monstrous i think he looks horrid but he is huge and he won Arnold Br this year so ..and another one i think could win is Rhoden as the aesthetic look seems to be coming back heavily

TEAM KAI :thumbup1:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AlexH96 said:


> No way lol .. hes past it in my opinion .. been doing Olympia for 10 years or somthing now haha
> 
> I think or should i say i want to win is obvs Kai , he should of won by now *but because of "politics" in bb'ing* he hasnt and sadly probably wont even though he has the best back and legs in the game and has an amazing body but his arms look f**king HUGE this year in off season watch this
> 
> ...


why would him fu**ing a grapefruit affect his chances of winning the Olympia, it didnt stop him winning 2 arnold classics


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> why would him fu**ing a grapefruit affect his chances of winning the Olympia, it didnt stop him winning 2 arnold classics


Who Kai ? and fu**ing a grapefruit i dont understand you mate haha, and its a well known fact people dont win when they should it does happen and has ..Kai should of won Phil last year and didnt and back in Jay's reign Victor should of won him 1 year ... the Arnold is totally different to Olympia ARNOLD runs it not the IFBB


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I would insert an image but this site is a waste of fu**ing time for loading images, just seach kai/grapefruit mate.

what other reason would you give why they wont give Kai the Olympia because of politics?

Im pretty sure you are now just trolling with the Kai stuff.


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> I would insert an image but this site is a waste of fu**ing time for loading images, just seach kai/grapefruit mate.
> 
> what other reason would you give why they wont give Kai the Olympia because of politics?
> 
> Im pretty sure you are now just trolling with the Kai stuff.


No im generally not trolling bro haha ... hes just my idol in bodybuilding and im a huge fan so im obviously gonna be pro Kai i wouldnt have my pp as me and him if i was trolling haha  and yeah i know the grapefruit thing nothing new haha a lot of bb'ers have done G4P which is gay porn so i would rather f**k fruit than men hahahha and i suppose when you need money you do anything to get your dream

Anyway Banzi who do you want to win ? whos your fave bodybuilder


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Phil is too aesthetic. Ramy will place 3rd after Kai 2nd.

Not sure Ramy can bring enough condition yet to contend, but when he does it's game over for everyone. I personally don't like his physique.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AlexH96 said:


> No im generally not trolling bro haha ... hes just my idol in bodybuilding and im a huge fan so im obviously gonna be pro Kai i wouldnt have my pp as me and him if i was trolling haha  and yeah i know the grapefruit thing nothing new haha a lot of bb'ers have done G4P which is gay porn so i would rather f**k fruit than men hahahha and i suppose when you need money you do anything to get your dream
> 
> Anyway Banzi who do you want to win ? whos your fave bodybuilder


Bob Paris, i dont like any of the current pros, they look awful.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Phil heath again


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> Bob Paris, i dont like any of the current pros, they look awful.


Ye they do ! i dont necessarily love Kai's body i think its to big although he looked epic in 2007 before the big GH abuse .. i just love his philosophy and the way he is and the way he makes bodybuilding an art form not just a sport hes just an amazing man.

Kai is the only modern one i do like .. but my favorites have to be Frank Zane , Surge Nubret and Arnie of all time :wub:


----------



## twc_rm (Sep 3, 2010)

Phil just needs to show up in condition and it's lights out unfortunately. Was way off last year and can't see him repeating that mistake again


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Can't see any of the current contenders beating Phil just yet, he still looks the best of them.

Be great to see someone with a more aesthetic physique win it though.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Phil will take it again.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hopefully Kai Greene. I feel sorry for him after watching Generstion Iron.


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Hopefully Kai Greene. I feel sorry for him after watching Generstion Iron.


#TeamKai 

Me to !! he better win .. he actually looks amazing this year to his arms have grown a lot ! watch this


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

AlexH96 said:


> #TeamKai
> 
> Me to !! he better win .. he actually looks amazing this year to his arms have grown a lot ! watch this


just seen the Grapefruit pictures... Oh dear


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Look at his arms and this was last month off season !! and yeah the grapefruit pics are creepy haha but most bb'ers have done crazier porn like gay porn haha


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

AlexH96 said:


> Look at his arms and this was last month off season !! and yeah the grapefruit pics are creepy haha but most bb'ers have done crazier porn like gay porn haha


His arms do look good.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AlexH96 said:


> Ye they do ! i dont necessarily love Kai's body i think its to big although he looked epic in 2007 before the big GH abuse .. *i just love his philosophy and the way he is and the way he makes bodybuilding an art form not just a sport hes just an amazing man.*
> 
> Kai is the only modern one i do like .. but my favorites have to be Frank Zane , Surge Nubret and Arnie of all time :wub:


 hes an overly verbose pillock, its lifting weights and taking drugs.

Guy thinks hes on some journey to the far side of the sun,

Dickhead.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AlexH96 said:


> Look at his arms and this was last month off season !! and yeah the grapefruit pics are creepy haha but most bb'ers have done crazier porn like gay porn haha


lol, do you think he hasnt done that as well, Google Kai Green/white towel.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Modern bb is more or less a freak show in my opinion. Big Ronnie looked good when he started out.

To me Lee labrada, Shawn Ray, Kevin Levrone and of course Frank Zane.

Arnie will always be Arnie


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Would love Wolf to win....
Condition for sure he will


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm 23 and still prefer the older look , serge , arnie , frank Zane , Charles clairmonte


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Probably Phil, although I would like Kai to win, he's looking huge in some recent vids I've seen!

Big ramy is a monster, he will probably place 3rd, his conditioning isnt there just yet!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> hes an overly verbose pillock, its lifting weights and taking drugs.
> 
> Guy thinks hes on some journey to the far side of the sun,
> 
> Dickhead.


Exact same wording i use to describe him lol


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

In the order of Phil,Kai,Rhoden,Wolf then Rami

kai will never win due to grapefruit and big ramy due to politics . Ramy can't speak propper English and also due to him being Arabic or whatever I doubt they would let him be the face of IFBB bodybuilding.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Most likely be Phil heath, however I just don't know how dexter Jackson only won it once, his physique is unbelievable


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Phil 1st
Kai 2nd
Rammy 4/5th


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> lol, do you think he hasnt done that as well, Google Kai Green/white towel.


Someone is a KG hater hahahahaha  , you do realize most bb'ers have done porn lol ... they get offered millions for it because of there monstrous bodys will look insane on porn ,i would do it for $$$$$$$ (NOT GAY THOUGH LMAO)

With $60,000 of yearly expenses (GH, steroids, food...) plus coaching and travelling fees they have to make money some how and if it means fu**ing fruit you will do it just shows how bad they want it really


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Phil will win, Kai second.

Kai is a fruitloop who one day will shootup the comp.

Cant wait to see Cedric McMillian brake in as hes my fave body type of the currents


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Phil

Kai

Shawn

Rami

Wolf

In that order.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

if u said ramy ur a idiot, anyway phil will nick it again with hes fat GH gut, if kai can keep hes conditioning and phil has fat gut kai could pinch it.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

AlexH96 said:


> Someone is a KG hater hahahahaha  , you do realize most bb'ers have done porn lol ... they get offered millions for it because of there monstrous bodys will look insane on porn ,i would do it for $$$$$$$ (NOT GAY THOUGH LMAO)
> 
> With $60,000 of yearly expenses (GH, steroids, food...) plus coaching and travelling fees they have to make money some how and if it means fu**ing fruit you will do it just shows how bad they want it really


You clearly want Kai to win because you cant get enough of the grapefruit vid.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

> Someone is a KG hater hahahahaha  , you do realize most bb'ers have done porn lol ... they get offered millions for it because of there monstrous bodys will look insane on porn ,i would do it for $$$$$$$ (NOT GAY THOUGH LMAO)
> 
> With $60,000 of yearly expenses (GH, steroids, food...) plus coaching and travelling fees they have to make money some how and if it means fu**ing fruit you will do it just shows how bad they want it really


Where do you get your informaiton from, Most bodybuilders doing porn and getting offered millions for it. Sort of thing my mrs 14 year old son would say.


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Where do you get your informaiton from, Most bodybuilders doing porn and getting offered millions for it. Sort of thing my mrs 14 year old son would say.


Are you kidding me ?!?! its a well known fact bb'ers do G4P and sh*t , not all of them have done porn directly but they have done sexual favors or similar s**t for rich gay men read this http://www.strengthfighter.com/2013/12/gay-for-pay-pro-bodybuilders.html

Also how else would they get all the money for the drugs and coaching ? because they do it a long time before they win mrO or become pro to get money for drugs to become pro you do realize GH is very very very expensive.

Its the world we live in people will do anything to reach there dreams and gain money


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I think Kai May just take it this yr but if Im honest the GIFT will prob win! I'd love branch warren to win


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AlexH96 said:


> Are you kidding me ?!?! its a well known fact bb'ers do G4P and sh*t , not all of them have done porn directly but they have done sexual favors or similar s**t for rich gay men read this http://www.strengthfighter.com/2013/12/gay-for-pay-pro-bodybuilders.html
> 
> Also how else would they get all the money for the drugs and coaching ? because they do it a long time before they win mrO or become pro to get money for drugs to become pro you do realize GH is very very very expensive.
> 
> Its the world we live in people will do anything to reach there dreams and gain money


Your motives are becoming clearer with every post.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Shawn Rhoden this year. Phil second and Kai third.


----------



## GermanShark94 (Jan 24, 2015)

1. Phil
2. Kai
3. Ramy (if in peeled perfekt condition, if not then 4-6)
4/5 Wolf/Shawn
6/7 Dexter/Branch


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Op has a bodybuilder gay porn fettish

/thread


----------



## JimTom (Apr 10, 2015)

I think they all look awful with this gh gut but kai is particularly bad. But i don't like phils physique either tbh but he'll prob win


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Plate said:


> Op has a bodybuilder gay porn fettish
> 
> /thread


OMG !!! HOW DID YOU GUESS  LOL !



JimTom said:


> I think they all look awful with this gh gut but kai is particularly bad. But i don't like phils physique either tbh but he'll prob win


Yeah Kai does have a bad GH gut but apart from that hes actually pretty aesthetic , nothing to the likes of the golden era obvs but for modern day if he didnt have the gut he would be supre shred


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Heath will probably win again. He's the best of a bad bunch.


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Heath will probably win again. He's the best of a bad bunch.


Phils arms and front is epic but Kai's back and legs destroy him , and Kais arms look so much better this year so if Kai comes in with better looking arms than phil (unlikely but possible) then Kai could win easy

Kais arms last month Offseason


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Phil will win, Kai second.
> 
> Kai is a fruitloop who one day will shootup the comp.
> 
> Cant wait to see Cedric McMillian brake in as hes my fave body type of the currents


+1 for Cedric, great physique, he's the only one of those pros without a gut..

Prob won't even be top 5 tho


----------



## JimTom (Apr 10, 2015)

Dexter hasn't got a gut has he?


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

JimTom said:


> Dexter hasn't got a gut has he?


http://cdn-w.musculardevelopment.com/photos/transferred/DSC_4524_ZHBRUHNAGC.JPG


----------



## JimTom (Apr 10, 2015)

Double post


----------



## JimTom (Apr 10, 2015)

JimTom said:


> Dexter hasn't got a gut has he?





Big George said:


> http://cdn-w.musculardevelopment.com/photos/transferred/DSC_4524_ZHBRUHNAGC.JPG


I said Dexter not Ronnie


----------



## Big George (May 4, 2015)

JimTom said:


> I said Dexter not Ronnie


Oh t!ts !!

Feel silly now!

My bad, it said dexter on the damn pic! Google Dexter Jackson gut anyway and you can see a fair few occasions where it doesn't look under control..


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Dexter or Phill.


----------



## Lordofthefries000 (Jul 19, 2015)

> OMG !!! HOW DID YOU GUESS  LOL !
> 
> Yeah Kai does have a bad GH gut but apart from that hes actually pretty aesthetic , nothing to the likes of the golden era obvs but for modern day if he didnt have the gut he would be supre shred


They are paid a couple of grand, not millions lol.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Big George said:


> http://cdn-w.musculardevelopment.com/photos/transferred/DSC_4524_ZHBRUHNAGC.JPG


Thats big ron ???



Big George said:


> +1 for Cedric, great physique, he's the only one of those pros without a gut..
> 
> Prob won't even be top 5 tho


Yeah as he said he thinks he's found a cure for not getting the GUT but we all know what he means


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Cedric is prob the best for aesthetics at mo IMHO


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Kay green just lost all his gains


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Probably Phil Heath again...

Rami is looking huge... expect him to move up the rankings this year. I haven't seen much of Kai


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

B.I.G said:


> Shawn Rhoden this year. Phil second and Kai third.


that would be awesome and great for the sport


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

This:

1. Natty Steve'O

2. Phil
3. Kai
4. Ramy (if in peeled perfekt condition, if not then 4-6)
5 Wolf/Shawn
6 Dexter/Branch


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Lordofthefries000 said:


> They are paid a couple of grand, not millions lol.


Are you kidding me LOL ? you really think they would do it for 2000 , no one would unless your into that sh*t and im pretty sure there not gay or into fu**ing fruit hahahah

maybe i over exaggerated with the mil but they will easy get 70k+ for it or there would be no point doing it


----------



## Lordofthefries000 (Jul 19, 2015)

> Are you kidding me LOL ? you really think they would do it for 2000 , no one would unless your into that sh*t and im pretty sure there not gay or into fu**ing fruit hahahah
> 
> maybe i over exaggerated with the mil but they will easy get 70k+ for it or there would be no point doing it


Yes when Kai was a struggling up and coming bodybuilder with no source of continuous income who needed thousands a month for all his massive food intake, drugs, rent etc he would do gay s**t for a couple of thousand. No he was not paid 70 grand lol. He was paid what all people in porn at that level are, a couple grand at most. He wasn't famous when he did that video and he was desperate. Get in the real world kid.


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Lordofthefries000 said:


> Yes when Kai was a struggling up and coming bodybuilder with no source of continuous income who needed thousands a month for all his massive food intake, drugs, rent etc he would do gay s**t for a couple of thousand. No he was not paid 70 grand lol. He was paid what all people in porn at that level are, a couple grand at most. He wasn't famous when he did that video and he was desperate. Get in the real world kid.


Maybe your right haha im not big on the gay porn scene like some  lolz

No but seriously anyone ever seen Kai back 99' ? HOLY F**K he looks insane ! so shredded and aesthetic obvs before the GH not joking if he stayed off the GH he would of been like Surge Nubret but a bit bigger and better WOW .. watch this https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xtf1/v/t42.1790-2/11724300_10153533131878901_2002237988_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjMwMCwicmxhIjo1MTJ9&rl=300&vabr=158&oh=f49097544e166167210cf24166818450&oe=55B43ECA


----------



## Lordofthefries000 (Jul 19, 2015)

> Maybe your right haha im not big on the gay porn scene like some  lolz
> 
> No but seriously anyone ever seen Kai back 99' ? HOLY F**K he looks insane ! so shredded and aesthetic obvs before the GH not joking if he stayed off the GH he would of been like Surge Nubret but a bit bigger and better WOW .. watch this https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xtf1/v/t42.1790-2/11724300_10153533131878901_2002237988_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjMwMCwicmxhIjo1MTJ9&rl=300&vabr=158&oh=f49097544e166167210cf24166818450&oe=55B43ECA


You seem obsessed with mens bodies, particularly black mens.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

> Are you kidding me LOL ? you really think they would do it for 2000 , no one would unless your into that sh*t and im pretty sure there not gay or into fu**ing fruit hahahah
> 
> maybe i over exaggerated with the mil but they will easy get 70k+ for it or there would be no point doing it


I dont think you really have any idea about money

$70k for gay porn?

Do you understand how much money that is?

G4P isnt that lucrative either, you only would do stuff like that when unsponsored and trying to make ends meet so wouldnt command a massive fee.

sometimes its good to read what you write before posting it. Stops you looking silly.

Phil will win this year, Kai probably second again 3-5 will be a toss up between Dexter, Wolf, Rhoden. Cedric needs more conditioning but has a great physique.

Ramy a few pics Ive seen with obvious SEO in shoulders which is not a good look. Plus gyno in one pic as well. Needs to address that


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Tinytom said:


> I dont think you really have any idea about money
> 
> $70k for gay porn?
> 
> ...


Haha half of time I've been trolling bro 

and yeah it's obvious Ramy uses synthol he's f*cking huge , but I really do think Kai could do it but then I'm biased as I'm a huge Kai fan


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

> Haha half of time I've been trolling bro
> 
> and yeah it's obvious Ramy uses synthol he's f*cking huge , but I really do think Kai could do it but then I'm biased as I'm a huge Kai fan


Oh Dear

trolling is a bannable offence

Bro


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Big ape said:


> if u said ramy ur a idiot, anyway phil will nick it again with hes fat GH gut, if kai can keep hes conditioning and phil has fat gut kai could pinch it.


Have you seen Kai's gut? Phil is much tighter in the waistline.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tinytom said:


> Oh Dear
> 
> *trolling is a bannable offence*
> 
> Bro


No it isnt....


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm gonna go Kai, realistically will be Phil again though. Imagine Ramy won it though.


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Where does one actually watch the olympia?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

1) Phil

2) Shawn

3) Kai

4) Dennis

5) Dexter


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

AlexH96 said:


> No way lol .. hes past it in my opinion .. been doing Olympia for 10 years or somthing now haha
> 
> I think or should i say i want to win is obvs Kai , he should of won by now but because of "politics" in bb'ing he hasnt and sadly probably wont even though he has the best back and legs in the game and has an amazing body but his arms look f**king HUGE this year in off season watch this
> 
> ...


Don't agree with the best back, he has pretty poor trap development, if Big Ramy has improved as far as muscle maturity he will jump up the ranks, but I think Roden could figure this year, Wolfe has some lagging body parts and Branch and dexter are a bit long in the tooth imo, though Dexter could bring a surprise??


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Phil will take Mr O but i would like to see Kai win Just to shut Phil up!

Kai is off his rocker though!


----------

